# B.y.b.



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

Why does the A.K.C. Let these byb continue to breed? It upsets me very much that nothing is being done about this, to my knowledge anyway. I didn't even know what a byb was until I joined this forum. There should be requirements to be a breeder. At the least the dogs being bred should be health screened to keep from passing defects to their offspring.if they are not then the litter should get limited akc papers and not able to breed. Akc wants you to think they are the best then I think they should prove it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

What i wonder is why do they register puppy farmed dogs

I don't see a huge problem with back yard breeders.


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel like any dog being bred should be health screened. I'm not big on the dogs having a great pedigree in order to breed but at least have hips and elbows approved


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kaleb f said:


> I feel like any dog being bred should be health screened. I'm not big on the dogs having a great pedigree in order to breed but at least have hips and elbows approved
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The screening process is good, but not always going to stop problems from occurring. There is a better chance of a dog being healthy, but there is still a chance that it won't be.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The AKC is just a registry. You can have puppies from good breeders and puppy mills that basically have the same pedigree, so the AKC is not going to police breeding. That is up to the *parent club* of the breed. Your beef would be with the GSDCA, not the AKC.

Your posts also bring up another problem....everyone has their own idea about what kind of dog should be bred. Not to make like of hip dysplasia, but I'd rather have a dog with borderline or even mild HD than one that has a poor temperament or weak nerves, so to me those titles and training mean a great deal.

The best thing we can do to stop bad breeding is put our money where our mouths are. If health is the most important thing to you, then only buy from breeders that have proven several generations of health screening and negative for the ailments that bother you. For all the outcry about the weaknesses in our breed, I still see people buying GSD puppies from the pet store and the Amish puppy mills, or getting furious with a breeder when they find out their dog has HD but never did any research into the hip production of the pedigree or verified the ancestor's hip ratings. If certain criteria are really important to people, then by all means do a good deal of research and verification before getting a dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Liesje said:


> The AKC is just a registry. You can have puppies from good breeders and puppy mills that basically have the same pedigree, so the AKC is not going to police breeding. That is up to the *parent club* of the breed. Your beef would be with the GSDCA, not the AKC.
> 
> Your posts also bring up another problem....everyone has their own idea about what kind of dog should be bred. Not to make like of hip dysplasia, but I'd rather have a dog with borderline or even mild HD than one that has a poor temperament or weak nerves, so to me those titles and training mean a great deal.
> 
> The best thing we can do to stop bad breeding is put our money where our mouths are. If health is the most important thing to you, then only buy from breeders that have proven several generations of health screening and negative for the ailments that bother you. For all the outcry about the weaknesses in our breed, I still see people buying GSD puppies from the pet store and the Amish puppy mills, or getting furious with a breeder when they find out their dog has HD but never did any research into the hip production of the pedigree or verified the ancestor's hip ratings. *If certain criteria are really important to people, then by all means do a good deal of research and verification before getting a dog*.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wub: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Liesje said:


> The AKC is just a registry. You can have puppies from good breeders and puppy mills that basically have the same pedigree, so the AKC is not going to police breeding. That is up to the *parent club* of the breed. Your beef would be with the GSDCA, not the AKC.
> 
> Your posts also bring up another problem....everyone has their own idea about what kind of dog should be bred. Not to make like of hip dysplasia, but I'd rather have a dog with borderline or even mild HD than one that has a poor temperament or weak nerves, so to me those titles and training mean a great deal.
> 
> The best thing we can do to stop bad breeding is put our money where our mouths are. If health is the most important thing to you, then only buy from breeders that have proven several generations of health screening and negative for the ailments that bother you. For all the outcry about the weaknesses in our breed, I still see people buying GSD puppies from the pet store and the Amish puppy mills, or getting furious with a breeder when they find out their dog has HD but never did any research into the hip production of the pedigree or verified the ancestor's hip ratings. If certain criteria are really important to people, then by all means do a good deal of research and verification before getting a dog.


:thumbup: Great post


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

Liesje I agree with that but the average person looking for a german shepherd because they think they are cool are going to pick up a paper and see akc registered gsd $500 then there will be another for $350 they will go buy the cheapest dog they find no heath screening and a year and a half later they have a litter of akc gsd theirselves . It's a cycle that just keeps going. What can you do about it? It just upsets me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> The AKC is just a registry. You can have puppies from good breeders and puppy mills that basically have the same pedigree, so the AKC is not going to police breeding. That is up to the *parent club* of the breed. Your beef would be with the GSDCA, not the AKC.
> 
> Your posts also bring up another problem....everyone has their own idea about what kind of dog should be bred. Not to make like of hip dysplasia, but I'd rather have a dog with borderline or even mild HD than one that has a poor temperament or weak nerves, so to me those titles and training mean a great deal.
> 
> The best thing we can do to stop bad breeding is put our money where our mouths are. If health is the most important thing to you, then only buy from breeders that have proven several generations of health screening and negative for the ailments that bother you. For all the outcry about the weaknesses in our breed, I still see people buying GSD puppies from the pet store and the Amish puppy mills, or getting furious with a breeder when they find out their dog has HD but never did any research into the hip production of the pedigree or verified the ancestor's hip ratings. If certain criteria are really important to people, then by all means do a good deal of research and verification before getting a dog.


Additionally, there are dogs that have hips that would otherwise eliminate them from breeding, but bring so much other qualities that they are still worthy of being bred. This simply means the breeder must be *cautious* that the breeding is pared with a stronger that average hip'ed dog. 

And there will *always* be new genetic disorders popping up. You don't ever hit a point of "perfection" (as if the definition of perfection was even static), and then just never move. There will always be gene mutations that we don't realize are happening until it is a trend or pattern.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kaleb f said:


> What can you do about it?


You can make sure you do your research and don't support BYBs and puppy mills, and you can educate people you know about puppy mills and pet shop puppies. There are still a surprising amount of people that don't realize that the puppies sold in pet shops are from large commercial breeding operations (puppy mills). 

That's really all you CAN do - you're not going to change the AKC. They make money by registering dogs, and as Liesje said, they don't police breeders.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I can see everyone's point. To me, AKC is a selling point for BYBs, and most of the time, backyard bred puppies with papers are glorified whether or not the buyer really knows what is even on those papers. It seems to be the first question buyers ask and BYBs seem to advertise before any mention of health screenings. This is where I see a problem with AKC not doing any type of health testing. It has become a free-for-all selling tool for unethical breeders. Health testing wouldn't solve the problem, but it certainly wouldn't hurt anything.

OTOH, no matter what is done, there is no one answer for anything. It really comes down to education. And even after everyone is educated, there are still going to be people who don't care about titles, health tests, or AKC papers and just simply want a cheap pup. To each their own. It's just too bad there isn't more of a balance.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

People need to make a pledge to only get dogs from reputable, registered breeders or legitimate rescue organizations and shelters - NOT from Kijiji, the paper, the farmers market, or somebody selling shi-poo-doodles for $400 a pup.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kaleb f said:


> Liesje I agree with that but the average person looking for a german shepherd because they think they are cool are going to pick up a paper and see akc registered gsd $500 then there will be another for $350 they will go buy the cheapest dog they find no heath screening and a year and a half later they have a litter of akc gsd theirselves . It's a cycle that just keeps going. What can you do about it? It just upsets me.


What can I do about it? Nothing. Sorry but people who want instant gratification and will only pay a few hundred but want the quality of something that costs $1000+ are not really a concern of mine or breed fanciers that are trying to promote and maintain this breed. 

Like I said, your beef is with the parent club, not the AKC. The parent club decides the standard and which dogs are registerable.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PupperLove said:


> I can see everyone's point. To me, AKC is a selling point for BYBs, and most of the time, backyard bred puppies with papers are glorified whether or not the buyer really knows what is even on those papers. It seems to be the first question buyers ask and BYBs seem to advertise before any mention of health screenings. This is where I see a problem with AKC not doing any type of health testing. It has become a free-for-all selling tool for unethical breeders. Health testing wouldn't solve the problem, but it certainly wouldn't hurt anything.


But why is this the problem of the AKC and not the breed clubs and parent club? If the dog is purebred it should be registerable whether it's healthy or not, so the AKC is doing their job. Registration is just that, registration. It is not a breed worthiness test or evaluation of the dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BYBs and puppy mills are AKC's two biggest sources of revenue. They will never do anything about them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Personally papers are not important to me at all. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Personally papers are not important to me at all. Does anyone else feel this way?


If I get a rescue, no papers aren't important. Even if I got papers on a rescue dog I knew was from a BYB/miller, I wouldn't register the dog. I'd just get a PAL, and not give the lousy breeder any credit for whatever I accomplish with the dog.

Now, if and when I ever purchase a dog? Then, yes the papers are important. They are, in a way, proof of a good breeding program, and represent something to be proud about. 

I find a lot of people I've met who say "papers aren't important", usually have either a purebred dog from a BYB, or else some kind of "designer" mutt.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

The AKC isn't responsible for badly bred dogs. Even if they wanted to stop the registration of dogs coming out of puppy mills etc., they can't. As long as the dogs are purebred GSD's (with papers) they register them. 

The only group in the U.S. that can change which purebred GSD's are registered with the AKC (by implementing some kind of criteria) is the GSDCA. So if you want to see things change join the GSDCA and complain to them.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

BYBreeders stay in business because WE keep them in business. I have seen many people (including here on this board) that when told their new puppy is coming from a mill, or a BYB buy it anyway because "I already love him" or "I'm sure he will be just fine" - they do not care that are supporting bad breeding. 

Papers are important (how many times have I seen a thread called "is my dog a purebred?") - you cannot tell if a dog is purebred by looking at it! That is step one in breeding responsibly....

Some GSD breeders believe in breeding by the same standards as those still used in Germany - we are freaks! We believe in breed surveys, working titles, endurance tests and passing hips/elbows. And what do we get for our troubles?? I have been called many names because of my passion...

Some people love the breed and will do their best to uphold the standard set forth by the founder and by the SV. Support these breeders.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

AKC doesn't police breeders but supposedly inspects kennels. Not sure how they 'randomly' choose who they inspect, but obviously the millers aren't the chosen ones, even with complaints lodged.
American Kennel Club - Investigations and Inspections Department
_AKC randomly selects breeders for inspection yearly. In addition, to the random selection AKC inspects breeders based on written, signed and substantiated complaints._


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

the reality is lots of BYB go to different made up registries, Continental Kennel club is just one but there are many, and so they say registered but they are with fake registries, only education and investigation will help..so share your knowledge with everyone about every breed, and no doodles,etc are not breeds,


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Change will only come with tighter Federal and State laws coupled with better enforcement of those laws.

Education campaigns will not work in isolation, there needs to be a crack down on the supply.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Only if the legislation isn't going to affect the responsible breeders. 
The bill that was introduced last year would have been detrimental to breeders in a broad scope. Whoever writes legislation needs to be in the field doing research, because some of the stipulations were ridiculous.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...073-usda-aphis-proposal-against-breeders.html
I'd like to know what came of this bill, I can't find any updates.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree that any new regulation would ideally be based on a deep understanding of current breeding practices. 

And, I think that the first focus of any legislation should be efforts to shut down puppy mills. It is a shame that the current Animal Welfare Act is woefully inadequate in this endeavor and that there has not, to my knowledge, been a new regulations introduced to address that issue head-on.

Beyond puppy mills, it is hard to separate BYB from reputable breeders from a regulatory sense. I would err on the side that enacts strict regulations. I think that reputable breeders are few and far between. It would be great to elicit their input in how to separate BYBs from Reputable Breeders. If I was a lawmaker, I would try to do that.

The law you cited speaks to breeders with 4 or more breeding females... this sounds like a business, not a hobby. As a small business owner, I have a lot of things I have to do to meet all sorts of business regulations. Why should it be any different for breeders who, if they are breeding that many females, are engaged in a business?

I have not read the proposed new regulation in detail. If it is true, that it would forbid whelping and puppy rearing in the home, well... that is something I think is wrong and clearly bureaucratic. 

Legislation is an iterative process - or should be - hopefully many of the comments from responsible breeders here have made an impact on that. But, I am all for exploring ways to get rid of loopholes in the AWA that lead to a lot of animal suffering. If that means that reputable breeders have to be licensed, well, I am okay with that.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know if kennels like Eurosport, Jinopo, Mittelwest, and other commercial kennels like these are considered puppy mills, but I have seen real nice dogs out of these places.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So, Cliffson1, what would you suggest as responsible legislation? Surely, you see there is a problem with the status quo regarding puppy mills, bybs. etc...?

I really am curious about your opinion as you are someone that the forum seems to recognize as being very knowledgeable on many aspects of the breeding world. So, the question is, what steps would you advocate to better align breeding practices to the overall well-being of the the breed?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Laws would have to be very black and white...so something like "if you have more than x amount of pups you have to do x, y, z to prove you aren't a puppy mill." So the kennels cliff mentioned would have to do all that fun stuff. Then the government would make things very hard on small breeders that are producing quality dogs, but maybe just 2 or 3 liters or less a year.

The government is happy with USDA registered puppy mills. They are in essence dog farms, and they can't do anything to stop them because many of them keep the dogs in quite nice conditions. Sure to most of us they are ugly and terrible...but they are a far cry from the kennel filled garages the ASPCA shows as the prototypical puppy mill.

Sorry...the last thing we need is the government getting involved in this. Just millions more of taxpayer money going towards something a very small portion of the population actually cares about.

As for the AKC...they really can't police puppy mills in any way. And they shouldn't have to. People just have to learn for themselves who to buy from and who not to buy from. I tried having a civil conversation with someone on CL about purchasing a dog from what I would consider a "reputable breeder" I explained that the dog would cost somewhere from $1000 to $1500. They seemed very receptive, until they actually called a breeder and then told me, "they can't justify paying $1000 for just a pet." The person had a very hard time understanding the fact that the breeder bred "show dogs" and they just wanted a pet. I tried to explain what the breeder meant by that, but they just didn't care, they wanted a dog for $300 and didn't even care about registration.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can swear that because of some new laws a puppy mill was closed down in PA or OH??Whatever the reason they closed a local rescue got lots of small dogs that were in sad shape.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't even read the back of the t-shirt til I posted this....the dogs were the focus.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The best way to maintain and promote our breed is to continue to breed and exhibit healthy, strong examples of our breed and not try to legislate what other people are doing. There are already laws in place protecting animals from abuse and neglect. I do not see how created *more* laws is going to help when there are not enough employees and funds to uphold the laws we already have. I would rather spend my time and dollars buying good dogs and training with breeders and exhibitors that breed and trial good dogs then try to convince puppy millers they are doing it wrong. Puppy mills do not exist in a vacuum, they are commercial operations. Do not buy those dogs. It's pretty simple.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You can't regulate quality, there are many small time hobby breeders breeding garbage!....Many good small breeders....it has to be judged on a case by case basis to my way of thinking.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with Martemchik and Lies on this, most people know the kennels I mentioned and others I didn't mention are large commercial operations....why do people continue to go to them for dogs?...maybe because the general quality of the dogs from these kennels is superior, maybe because the owners of these kennels are knowledgable, maybe because they are providing dogs in general to people who want more than a pet although many people who only want pets buy from them....now these sound like good reasons to get a dog from these kennels.....as opposed to having legislation to eliminate them when they are doing a good job....that's my take.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> You can't regulate quality, there are many small time hobby breeders breeding garbage!....Many good small breeders....it has to be judged on a case by case basis to my way of thinking.


This is so very true! Long before I knew anything about breeders, I got my first GSD. A small hobby breeder that was going on and on about the pup's pedigree. I had no clue. When he went to a behaviorist, they were all excited about his background, too. He was a great dog. My next boy came from what you'd call a "byb", but he also was a great dog. His pedigree wasn't too bad, either. Hips were good, health was good, etc. Then I got my bitch from what I thought was a good breeder. Parents were imports, etc. He didn't know a thing about how to match pedigrees, though. My bitch had a screw loose, and he did NOTHING. He bought them already titled, etc. so he didn't work them, either. This time, I did it right. If someone had told me when I got my first dog that I'd have to spend what I spent on Grim to get a GSD that I'd always wanted, I'd have said to drop dead. I was right at the end of University, and I didn't have that kind of money. I'd never heard of paying that much for a dog, either. The only dog that I feel like I supported a bad breeder with was my bitch. 

Yes, there needs to be education. It's not enough, though. You have to spoon feed most people this info. There are PLENTY of pure bred shepherds in rescues and shelters. The only issue I have with this is some rescues' rules. Another topic. I DO think there need to be more laws to protect the breed and buyers, though. I know I'm in the minority with that, but that's OK. It's the only way anything is really going to ever change. People can't be trusted to make the right decision for another being. Every single dog on this earth is a sentient being that deserves to be treated well. This includes being born without the fearful and/or aggressive issues that crop up so often from byb dogs. Just look at the 'aggression' threads. It's heart breaking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't believe more laws will do anything but hurt the breeders that are already doing right by their breed. Especially laws written by people who have no clue about the business(any business). When PETA and HSUS step in, it is nothing but bad. 
What it boils down to, and has been repeated over and over here, is educating the buyers so they don't support the breeder who isn't in it for the dogs best interests.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I think most people who buy from puppy mills just don't understand. Puppy mills are getting smarter. They place an add in the local papers. Beautiful AKC puppies, champion bloodlines, home raised with children. When the buyer shows up, he finds some puppies running around the living room and doesn't realize the sellers are lying about absolutely everything. The buyer doesn't know the mother dog is kept in appalling conditions, she was purchased very cheaply and is bad representation of her breed and a genetic time bomb. My Buyer gets the pup home and the genetic problems start to show up. The buyer is just a person who wants a companion and doesn't even begin to know the research and planning that goes into the successful purchase of a dog. Maybe local breed clubs should do more to educate potential buyers. Seminars on how to look for a healthy, well bred puppy or dog wouldn't hurt. These are well within the means of local dog clubs and wouldn't need to be sales pitches for certain breeders. Just an idea to help breed clubs take more responsibility for the quality of their breed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most people want a good deal. They look on internet classifieds. 
I hear it over and over(not just w/ dogs) "I can't afford x $"...you get what you pay for, how about saving for something instead of impulsively purchasing?
And because they didn't invest much, easier to flip or dump.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would like to see a world where your dog can't have a litter registered until it titles in some area. It can't be shown until it passes a health clearance. And finally your breeder provides input regarding the dog you intend to breed with.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I tried to educate a lady that I saw post an ad on CL...she was from the town that our breed club is in. I asked her why she hasn't contacted the club, she said years ago they acted snotty to her about her byb (not her words) purchased shepherd. I believe that happened, but we have changed in the recent years and are much more accepting now. So I told her to try again, but I warned her that puppies would cost about $1000. She kept on going on about how she wanted a "pet" and not a "show" dog. I explained to her why the breeders say they breed show dogs and how 9/10 of them find "pet" homes. She seemed understanding. Got an email back a few days ago on how she contacted some of our breeders and they quoted her $950 for a puppy. She can't justify paying $950 for a "pet" so she's going to keep looking for those two people that are breeding their pets and selling them on the cheap.

The lady I emailed sounded like she was willing and able to provide a good home for another shepherd, but she just couldn't pay more than $x for what she kept referring to as a "pet." Sadly, there are too many people out there that are just like this. Just can't convince themselves to spend money $1000 on a dog when they can get one for $300.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Although I agree to a point about regulating purebred breeding, I think this will ultimately lead to the extinction of purebred dogs.
How many breeders today can actually or more acuratley will actually want to go through all the hoops and loops to breed? if it was that simple everyone would do it, and it those BYB disappear, the only remaining very few "responsible" breeders will be working within a very very small gene pool that will eventually lead to the extinction of any breed. 
In fact I'm all for cross breeding even to registered BYB dogs just so the gene pool can grow a bit. 
Not all BYB bred dogs are bad, not all are genetically defective, in fact I believe with careful selection of breeding pair they are probably a little bit healthier. 
In my country there is no such thung as IPO trials or agility or anything really. does this mean I can't breed my dog ever???? (not that I want to, but why not if I find a female with a complimentary pedigree)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

martemchik said:


> I tried to educate a lady that I saw post an ad on CL...she was from the town that our breed club is in. I asked her why she hasn't contacted the club, she said years ago they acted snotty to her about her byb (not her words) purchased shepherd. I believe that happened, but we have changed in the recent years and are much more accepting now. So I told her to try again, but I warned her that puppies would cost about $1000. She kept on going on about how she wanted a "pet" and not a "show" dog. I explained to her why the breeders say they breed show dogs and how 9/10 of them find "pet" homes. She seemed understanding. Got an email back a few days ago on how she contacted some of our breeders and they quoted her $950 for a puppy. She can't justify paying $950 for a "pet" so she's going to keep looking for those two people that are breeding their pets and selling them on the cheap.
> 
> The lady I emailed sounded like she was willing and able to provide a good home for another shepherd, but she just couldn't pay more than $x for what she kept referring to as a "pet." Sadly, there are too many people out there that are just like this. Just can't convince themselves to spend money $1000 on a dog when they can get one for $300.


Thats when I always suggest supporting a rescue instead of a breeder who takes shortcuts. Usually falls on deaf ears, but at least I tried.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Thats when I always suggest supporting a rescue instead of a breeder who takes shortcuts. Usually falls on deaf ears, but at least I tried.


Oh...my original plan was to get to know this person and see if I can pass them onto the breeder of my boy who had a pup returned to them at a year old. I thought this lady sounded like a great fit for that dog, but sadly 1 year old wasn't "puppy" enough for her.

Just trying to show how educating people doesn't do much, neither would more laws against breeding. Our whole culture is set against others telling you what to do with your own personal property, so why would anyone not do what they want when it comes to their dogs/pets? At least in Germany they have accepted a system that "controls" breeding, you really think Americans would follow some guidelines set by who knows who in some club somewhere?


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I am with Liesje, Onyx, and the others - legislation is not the answer. When I hear calls for additional legislation, I cannot help but think of the saying: "The road to **** is paved with good intentions." 

As for the cost of dogs, people need to think long term. The most expensive dog I have ever owned was free . . . .

Edit - Darn auto correct - rhymes with bell and starts with an "h"


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> And finally your breeder provides input regarding the dog you intend to breed with.


This is one of the things I just don't understand about breeding if people are really worried about byb's. Why don't they stop selling so many dogs with full registrations when they're puppies? Registrations can always be changed if the dog grows into something special.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because many people will not buy without full registration. It limits showing. They will go to the breeder without stipulations.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> This is one of the things I just don't understand about breeding if people are really worried about byb's. Why don't they stop selling so many dogs with full registrations when they're puppies? Registrations can always be changed if the dog grows into something special.


The responsibility would be with AKC regarding the dog owner's ability to register the litter. 

Example. I purchase a AKC bitch from you. In order for me to be able to register a litter from this bitch I have to have at least one title. In order for me to even get into the show pen I have to have a health certification. So I title my dog in ....herding. And I want to breed my bitch to Jane's stud because her stud has at least one title and a health certification. So Jane goes to her breeder and I go to you and we discuss the breeding of the two dogs. If blessings (for lack of a better term) are given then my litter earns a specific letter in it's registration that would mean that the breeding programs started by the generations are being followed. Double kudos. If not, the litter can still be registered but without that specific letter. So anybody that purchases a puppy from that litter would know it was without the blessings of the breeders.


----------

